# Search Problem



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

When I try using the search function I get this message, _"The search term you specified (2) is under the minimum word length (2) and therefore will not be found. Please make this term longer."_

The problem is I have been using more than 2 words and I keep getting that message without being able to search.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Its not the number of words, its the number of *letters* in those words. In other words, you cannot use these words to search: of, an, a, it, be, hi...


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I just tried _"Series 2 Drive Upgrade_" and got the same message _"The search term you specified (2) is under the minimum word length (2) and therefore will not be found. Please make this term longer."_

What am I going wrong? What is the minimum word length?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

That search string works for me, as long as it's bounded by quotes. Take out the quotes and the forum seems to be trying to parse your search string using part of it as a variable or directive instead of just searching for those words.

The worse news is, when the search does work (using quotes) this thread is the only return.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Doesn't matter is I use quotes or not the results are the same.


----------

